# Do you guys remember crazy Korean girl? Well...she's BACK!!



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*screams like a little girl*

well, i dont know if she's crazy. but after not seeing her for months, she's suddenly back. she stopped by right before i got off monday. i was closing up getting ready to check out and i walked inside the employee room to get my stuff when i heard a familiar voice scream "soo-piiise!!" 
that nearly gave me a heart attack.

so yadda yadda we were saying its been a long time and asking how eachother was doing. then she pulled out a stick of gum, pulled the wrapper back halfway and stuck it in my mouth. im not even kidding. she got the gum, walked over to me and stuck it up to my lips. so i just kinda opened up a bit and took the gum. :um when she left i thought perhaps i wouldnt see her again for awhile.

then she stopped by yesterday when i first started on my shift and gave me some candy bar (like before) and showed me the new truck she just bought. then she left and came back about 4 hours later as i was ready to leave again. that candy bar was really good, i forget what kind it was. i should have kept the wrapper.

ok, im really not enjoying her visits. they're just so weird and awkward and plus i have a bad self image right now and just dont want attention. i havent been eating or excersizing like i used to so im an anorexic version of my previous self, im working too much nowadays so i allways look like crap and tired and my face is all fuxxed up. 
basically, i look like a combination of these two:









Why does everything happen at the wrong time dammit! WHY?

Also, its the same exact routine with her all the time. shes comes. hug. candy bar. she talks about something. i pretend to understand. hug. she leaves.
and I sort of feel pressured to do something new...i dont know. blah. i feel like i should give her something since she keeps giving me candy bars and shoving gum in my mouth. Any ideas? maybe next time she comes i should grab a handfull of popcorn and dump it in her mouth?

yah well i guess this is just an update, some people have asked me about her since my last thread. so...yeah. maybe ill turn this into a blog.

sheeoo bye bye!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

L.....M.......A.......O
:lol :lol :lol


Ok, sorry. Umm... I wouldn't give her anything in return if you aren't interested. She seems pretty flirty and she may just be really nice, but in case she's looking for something more you might want to make the "friends" status clear. Giving her gifts may make her think you're into her. Good luck bucko...you gonna need it long time. :lol


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

*re: Do you guys remember crazy Korean girl? Well...she's BAC*

I would so kiss her if I was you.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

lol, the whole gum thing was too funny. 

if this was at the right time, would you be interested in her?


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Do you guys remember crazy Korean girl? Well...she's BAC*



Scrub Ducky said:


>


Ho wow, between the two of them they can almost form a complete human brain...


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

maggietammy- ya...but i feel like an *** when shes giving me all this and i dont have anything for her. giving her something just to be nice wouldnt hurt riiight? she might take it the wrong way i guess..how would i make the friend message clear without being mean? and she doesnt understand me half the time either i dont think.

maybe i should grow my stache out big till i look similar to this:








and make that face the whole time she's talking. while doing the borat dance. that'll freak her out.

radfarfadaradfaraf - lol...i honestly dont know how she would react if i tried. either freak out and slap me and say what the hell are you doing (actually more like "whaell udooeeeng?!!") or she'd go along with it and ask me what took me so long.



Karla said:


> if this was at the right time, would you be interested in her?


Hmmm.. I just had to think about that. I pictured us after we grew old together, sitting on our porch with our grandkids playing in the field... And her bouncing around and talking all fast in a form of english i cant understand while shoving cookies in my mouth.

so...i dont really think there is a serious future here. so i guess no, im not. but then again i dont really even know her, maybe if i did i would be.
but right now all i see is a casual dating type thing at best. but im sick of those....


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Do you guys remember crazy Korean girl? Well...she's BAC*



Lyric Suite said:


> [quote="Scrub Ducky":1f445]


Ho wow, between the two of them they can almost form a complete human brain...[/quote:1f445]

_Almost_ :b


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Danny your Korean phonetics crack me up! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I Corrr-eee-ahnnn! Hoy! :lol

Scrub D - I think she likes your personality, friendliness, okay maybe your BOD! :lol
Seriously, you might want to make it clear that you just want to be friends <- there is nothing wrong with that.
She is just trying to extend friendship - Korean way. 

And please eat something! You know Ms. Ritchie has had problems lately - she keeps reminding me of Diana Ross. I hear a symphony? :stu And Paris? Well, she's Paris, for crying out loud! She tried to sell edible makeup! :lol


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

*re: Do you guys remember crazy Korean girl? Well...she's BAC*

:wtf - thats pretty bizzare, she sounds rather unstable.. but then again, maybe you can balance her out.

is this her?


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Do you guys remember crazy Korean girl? Well...she's*

Mr. 75- I'm not sure about that. I have to get comfortable with someone before my personality shows...and i wouldnt say im comfortable with her. usually the more i see someone the more at ease i feel, but its like the opposite with her lol. how can i let her know i want to be friends? without saying it cause she might not get it. and what if i let her know but she already just wants to be friends? that would be embarrassing.

since she's so forward - forward enough to stick gum in someone's mouth, if she wanted to be more than friends, i would think she would have ran up and grabbed my crotch or something by now.

paris tried selling edible makeup? lol. if she stood on one leg and bent forward a bit, she would look like a flamingo.



Equisgurl said:


> is this her?


 :lol :lol :lol

omg i think it is! :b


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey Ducky,

Everytime u see her, shove food in her mouth until she almost suffocates. She won't be able to take this for long. U could try a 2 liter bottle of soda, peanut butter, a loaf of bread, a block of cheese, a whole ham, or whatever leftovers u have from dinner. Just make sure u don't kill her. The day u invite her to a buffet is the day u get rid of her for a while. Glad I could help. :troll


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: re: Do you guys remember crazy Korean girl? Well...she's*



Scrub Ducky said:


> Equisgurl said:
> 
> 
> > is this her?
> ...


If that's her, she's cute and she just bought a new truck. looks like a keeper to me. :banana


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

lol...danny, I just love you


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

*re: Do you guys remember crazy Korean girl? Well...she's BAC*

Tell her that your seeing someone and that your just not interested. That'll slide her right into the friends section.

Whatever, you do, do not buy her gifts she'll definately think that you like her.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Solo said:


> Hey Ducky,
> 
> Everytime u see her, shove food in her mouth until she almost suffocates. She won't be able to take this for long. U could try a 2 liter bottle of soda, peanut butter, a loaf of bread, a block of cheese, a whole ham, or whatever leftovers u have from dinner. Just make sure u don't kill her. The day u invite her to a buffet is the day u get rid of her for a while. Glad I could help. :troll


This post made me hungry. You owe me dinner now. You can pick me up at 8 tommorrow.



nyx said:


> lol...danny, I just love you


habibi katherine :cuddle


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

maggiemae84 said:


> Danny your Korean phonetics crack me up! :lol


 It took me a minute to decipher....she meant surprise....gosh, I'm good...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*re: Do you guys remember crazy Korean girl? Well...she's BAC*

:lol

well at least she has good choices in candy bars. she sounds interesting though. out there but in a curious way


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Scrub Ducky said:


> Solo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Ducky,
> ...


If I'm ever in AZ, I'll buy u anything u want on the dollar menu lol :b


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

*re: Do you guys remember crazy Korean girl? Well...she's BAC*

Maybe she is a cannibal and she is fattening you up for a meal. :um


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Crazy Korean Girl Blog Update: Wed March 7th*

*Time of Encounter:* late afternoon
*Amount of words I understood:* 7
*Amount of things shoved in my mouth:* 0

I was about 30 feet in the air at the top of a ladder fixing the netting overhead when I saw her pull into our parking lot. My initial thought was to dive off the ladder and end it all now to avoid talking to her. But I had a flashback of my life, remembering all the good times i had when not talking to her - and i decided to hold off. for at least another day.

I stepped down the ladder till I got to the 1st or second step and i stayed there. I did this to a) avoid her "hello" hug and b) to show her im working and cant just drop everything to hear her blabble on about whatever.

it worked, there was no hug and she stayed a distance back while talking to me. but, as we we talking for awhile, i started feeling stupid for just standing on the ladder like that so i got down. then she got closer.

and then out of nowehere she asked me if i would give her a flower.(we have bunches of spring flowers out now) so i was like ok and as i walk over she said her favorite color for a flower is purple. so, i cut some purple flowers off and gave them to her. then she got two of them and said something like "one for me and one for you" or "this is like me and this one is like you" then she thanked me for the flowers and gave me the goodbye hug and left.

crap. i think i shouldnt have done that. but i mean, its not like she hinted towards it and i did, she flat out asked me to give her a flower. what am i gonna say? i guess i could have just made some excuse up and said i couldnt, but whatever.

oh yeah and when she came she was saying something about how she had some chocolate on monday that she was gonna give me but i wasnt there (i took half the day off) and i made sure i said that she didnt have to bring me anything but she laughed and said she likes to or something.

she looks for my car in the parking lot to see if im there or not. she said she doesnt like my boss and never comes when he's there. if i can somehow hide my car, she wont stop by.

therefore, im considering doing this to my car:









and then i could park in the bushes. i could even make a plant suit for myself to wear while running to and from my car to ensure my invisability. 
i'd make a pretty good dandelion, i think. Dan the Lion. Get it?!! :b 
thanks for reading. i nub you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Scrub Ducky,

I wonder if she is really teaching you something through all of this. :stu
I am not sure if it is exactly what you think it is. It almost sounds kind of innocent.
When she said she was one flower and you were the other, but separated - I saw symbolism, like you were "friends" but separate people.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

radfaraf - :lol omg! if thats true she'd have plenty to eat then wont she. she's really tiny. i doubt she could eat me all even if she had a year. and i'd probably give her gas and tummy aches too.



Solo said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> > Solo said:
> ...


Awesome! Can we find a Mcdonalds with a playground so we can play tag afterwards?

oh and im not gonna sleep with you just cause you bought me dinner. just so you know. so if you were planning on that... WHA-EVA GIRLFRIEND! *snap, snap* :b


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

mm75 - ya i know what you mean. im not saying i think she wants a relationship, i really dont know. i keep going back and forth. sometimes it just seems like she just wants to be friends. but either way im feeling uncomfortable, so thats not good.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

You should have never got off that ladder bro. It's obvious she wants you. It's obvious you dont want her correct? Dude why did you get off the ladder!! *pulls hair* You climb UPPPP the ladder not down!!! Ok if she was up on top of the ladder, like on the roof, then you climb down! :lol Yea I think the candy bar thing is kinda like what young girls do to guys when they are interested in them. They get close and start touching you, or maybe nudge you or softly hit you on the shoulder. Sometimes little fibbs arent a bad thing. Like in that situation if you want to let her down easily without in any way hurting her feelings you can always in conversation bring up that you have a girl. Better idea would be to find a fake wedding ring and wear it :lol Beleive me in the past I almost did that myself. Who knows maybe the visits will stop? 

So what made the visits stop before?


----------

